# Vostok



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Following P.G's recent sucsess with the Elysee he won on eboy I thought I would have a go....Bugger me if I diddnt go and win this nice looking Vostok...41mm wide, automatic.....I like it!!









I wont admit how cheap I got it for but it was a nice surprise









Photo is sellers..










Think I will loose the bling bracelet though...

Jason


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks good Jason - like the orange bezel combined with the blue dial - cool


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice Jason







I've not seen that one before. Would look great on brown leather I reckon.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Would look great on brown leather I reckon.


Thats what I thought









However just got one of Roys tan ostrich on deployant..great strap and only Â£9.00 ...bargin! Ill try it on that first...Mind you me and the seller are exchanging emails ..him in German , me in English...Its interesting so far!!!









Jason


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice watch Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Glad to see the Vostok Bug has bitten yet again!







Looks







Jase!

I think that'd look cool on an orange strap.









btw Is the Speedy still on track?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jason,

It may be a franken.









I've never seen this watch with a different colour bezel to the dial. Raketakat might help here.

But WTF, it still looks good.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The wonderful, wacky, world of Russian watches







.

No Stan, I've not seen'em in mixed colours but I haven't seen it all by any means







.

The orange, blue, and green century times I've seen but never orange and blue together







.

Well done Jason. I like it







.

I wonder if theres an orange dial with a blue bezel somewhere







.

That is the bracelet supplied with the watch BTW.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> btw Is the Speedy still on track?


Good to see you around Paul....The cheque is being sent off today for the Speedy...









Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> It may be a franken


You may be right Stan, but the seller looks like being a dealer as he has a couple of pages of Vostoks and Orions for sale...mostley BIN's but the odd propper aution too.

I will let you know when it comes..









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pics please Jason.


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Nice Jason, I've got one of those with Blue bezel and outer ring on one of Roy's Brown buffalo straps. Looks very smart and made my Brietling collecting dentist do a double take (sadly only a double take, he knows his stuff!).

Time keeping is excellent. The second hand sometimes slips or seems to stop then jumps on to where it should have been without affecting the time keepin.

Good watch though. Agree with you about the bracelet, its a real stinker.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I've got the all orange version of this one and it looks stunning on the RLT Flieger black strap.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome dapper - another Vostock fan







.

Great taste in straps too







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome dapper.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm waiting delivery, from Moscow, of a bundle of assorted 'unsold' e-bay watches. It includes some interesting looking '40s repros and a pocket watch by a company called 'Pobeda' - anyone know this one? I've not come across it before.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It means 'victory' and they were making watches.

I don't know much about them, as you see.









Welcome to the forum, btw. Any pics with your watches?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I'll post some pics, if I can figure out how to make attachments here.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Unfortunately Pobeda is probably the least desirable brand in Russia. They produce the lowest grade movements







.

To confuse matters The First Moscow Watch Factory ( now Poljot ) produced watches with the Pobeda name on the dial during the !950's. These have better movements which are, sometimes, nicely finished.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Just another thought on pobeda Dapper







.

The Molnija watch co., who specialize in pocket watches, produce one commonly called pobeda. It celebrates the victory in WW 2. It might be one of those you find.

I wonder when they'll stop producing them







.

Probably when the tourists stop buying







.

Post some pics if you can







.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

raketakat said:


> Unfortunately Pobeda is probably the least desirable brand in Russia. They produce the lowest grade movements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were pretty good in the old days. I didn't know that they still existed.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for all these responses. I'm away for a while and will have a go at pics when I get back.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's what Juri Levenberg has to say on the subject of Pobeda:

"Pobeda watches are made in the town of Samara, previously Kuibischev, in a factory named Maslennikov. The quality is not equal to that of Poljot or Slava watches..."

"...do not confuse this watch with the watches by the same name from the First Moscow Watch Factory, which had been manufactured until 1965 and which are of very high quality and accuracy."


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Here's what Juri Levenberg has to say on the subject of Pobeda:
> 
> "Pobeda watches are made in the town of Samara, previously Kuibischev, in a factory named Maslennikov. The quality is not equal to that of Poljot or Slava watches..."
> 
> "...do not confuse this watch with the watches by the same name from the First Moscow Watch Factory, which had been manufactured until 1965 and which are of very high quality and accuracy."


It looks like the Russian watch industry has adopted the reusing of old, dead, brands in the same way as the western industry does.


----------

